# 3M™ Scotchtint athermic single glazed windows on PVC's



## trackerman

Does anybody have any experience of, or are there any published reports of, the efficiency/effectiveness of the 3M™ Scotchtint athermic single glazed windows as currently used by AutoSleepers on their panel van conversions? In particular are they prone to condensation in cold weather?

We are considering changing to a PVC and like a couple of the AS layouts, but are concerned about the windows as we use our van 12 months of the year, paricularly for rallying in the winter.

Stuart


----------



## trackerman

BUMP!


----------



## rolyk

We get minimal condensation on our Autosleeper which has athermic glass, even during cold winter nights. It's just a misting which does not cover the entire glass and is easily wiped off with a single kitchen wipe. I would say it's no worse than the double glazed plastic windows on our last van.

However, all the side windows are fitted with horizontally pleated Remis blinds which provide a fairly effective seal between the glass and the inside of the van. Whether this acts as an air space as in double glazing I don't know, but I suspect that it contributes to its effectiveness. 

In the winter we use an external Silver Screen to the windscreen and usually get a small amount of condensation towards the bottom of the screen. 

Hope that this is of use to you.

Roly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I asked the same question to Lowdams in Huddersfield this week, here is the reply.

It doesn't help me in the least apart from now knowing the brand name for the glass, as I'm doing a self build and want it for the Movano back door glass, FAT CHANCE of that.

Anyway I'm a great believer in helping others.

Reply below:-

Let me introduce myself, my name is David Clarkson, I am the sales manager for Auto-Sleepers Motorhomes currently on a visit to Lowdhams Huddersfield.

In reply to your enquiry regarding the windows fitted to the Warwick, these are single glazed athermic glass, the properties of the athermic glass means that they act in a similar way to double glazing, in other words warm air from inside the vehicle is kept away from the cooler external air temperature. We have been manufacturing with the athermic glass for over 5 years with no complaints of condensation. When the Warwick was first launch the perception was that these windows would cause condensation issues, however this was soon dismissed when on test with the press.

Also added is the privacy tint to allow greater privacy when moving around the internal of the vehicle, as the tint is designed to be clearer when looking out rather than when looking inside the vehicle.

Also the use of the window van with the factory fitted bonded windows offer's greater security over the standard double glazed acrylic windows offered by our competitors, whilst also giving you a greater amount of vision throughout the length of the vehicle from inside.
Externally these windows offer a more aesthetically pleasing view of the vehicle, making this model look sleeker and longer than a standard panel van.


Thank you for your enquiry

Regards

David Clarkson


----------

